# Tire gave out



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well the original owner of the car replaced the rear bald tires with the front ones before I got the car, and today as I was exiting the freeway I heard loud knocking, eventually I found that a giant strip about 16 inches long of tire rubber was flapping around under the car hanging by threads, time to get some new tires.

-I am in an expensive college and buried up to my neck in loans :lol: I need only 2 tires, and I'm looking for cheap, but something with a little bit of performance capabilities so I can actually have a first gear to take off from without losing traction. I will put the rears in the front since they are in okay shape. Anyone got any idea's?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Check out Wheel Works. They are running some kind of special at this end of the state on Nittos, around $170 for 17"s and it's a killer tire for the price.
Happy to hear there was no other damage; good thing you were not on a speed run...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Well the original owner of the car replaced the rear bald tires with the front ones before I got the car, and today as I was exiting the freeway I heard loud knocking, eventually I found that a giant strip about 16 inches long of tire rubber was flapping around under the car hanging by threads, time to get some new tires.
> 
> -I am in an expensive college and buried up to my neck in loans :lol: I need only 2 tires, and I'm looking for cheap, but something with a little bit of performance capabilities so I can actually have a first gear to take off from without losing traction. I will put the rears in the front since they are in okay shape. Anyone got any idea's?


I had the same problem but i was still on the e-way doing about 80 im really glad nothing happened and im glad nothing happened to you. That was one of the reasons why i put her away early last year.


Those tires that Rich is talking about are really good and a great price.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

tire rack had Bridgestone RE01R's on sale for ~$80 a tire late last month, I got mine, but I think they are out of alot of sizes. It is a hell of a deal though so you might want to check it out.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll check these out.


----------

